# My Breeding Group Of Geophagus Altifrons



## Sanchezilove (Jul 24, 2012)

just wnated to share some of my non p pics :]

This is a sub adult male

















adult pair 









eggs









Female group picture









their tank


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

beautiful aquarium..
everything looks awesome..


----------

